
Particletree - PDFs Worth Checking Out - brett
http://particletree.com/notebook/pdfs-worth-checking-out/
======
SwellJoe
PDFs are almost never worth checking out. They tend to indicate someone
believes their words are too valuable to demean them with a mere website...and
folks who think that way are generally blow-hards. I think I'd rather catch up
on Particle Tree articles than read the suggested PDFs (because it's a great
resource...but I think this post is off the mark).

